# Δανία, το βασίλειο της ανεμελιάς για τους νέους!



## Elsa (Oct 3, 2008)

Από άρθρο των Νέων, μετάφραση άρθρου της Le Monde με τίτλο Au royaume de l'insouciance:

_Στη Δανία ζουν οι πιο ευτυχισμένοι νέοι. Έχουν εμπιστοσύνη στο μέλλον, οι γονείς και οι δάσκαλοι τους κανακεύουν, στην αγορά εργασίας οι πτυχιούχοι είναι μικροί βασιλιάδες. Πώς τα καταφέρνουν άραγε; Καλώς ήρθατε στο βασίλειο της ανεμελιάς!
Σύμφωνα με μια συγκριτική έρευνα που πραγματοποιήθηκε το 2006 σε 17 χώρες μεταξύ νέων 16- 29 ετών, 60% των Δανών θεωρούν ότι το μέλλον τους είναι ευοίωνο, 60% είναι πεπεισμένοι πως θα βρουν μια καλή δουλειά, 51% είναι ικανοποιημένοι από τη ζωή τους, 45% δηλώνουν πως έχουν πλήρη ελευθερία και ελέγχουν πλήρως το μέλλον τους. Και ενώ οι νέοι σε άλλες χώρες θεωρούν ότι το πεπρωμένο τους κρίνεται πριν από τα 25 τους και ότι θα πληρώνουν σ΄ όλη τους τη ζωή αν κάνουν τώρα κάποιο σφάλμα στον προσανατολισμό τους ή αν έχουν μια αποτυχία, οι νεαροί Δανοί, γεμάτοι αυτοπεποίθηση και οικονομικά αυτόνομοι χάρη σε υποτροφίες, δάνεια και δουλειές μερικής απασχόλησης, ενθαρρύνονται να εξερευνούν και να είναι κινητικοί.
«Οι νέοι μας αριστεύουν στο να είναι νέοι!», λέει ο Σβεν Μορς, καθηγητής Ψυχολογίας στο πανεπιστήμιο της Κοπεγχάγης. _

Πώς λέμε ελληνικό εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα; Καμιά σχέση! 
Στην Δανία, παιδιά μου, στην Δανία!


----------

